# Lake Logan Slow



## natewest (Feb 17, 2008)

Two of us today, waded under 664 bridge and fished the spillway for nearly 3hours. Nothing was hitting at all. Got Skunked! Threw roadrunners and all grub colors in the box on 1/8 oz jig heads. Ice on main lake was looking to be getting thinner as the day went on. hopefully ice will be gone in a couple of days. John at Downs bait shop says he has seen a few nice eyes over past few weeks from the spillway but no word on what they were hittin on. Anybody got any secrets up their sleeves for the eyes at lake logan? Thanks for any help you've got. 
I will be hitting the beach area as soon as ice is gone also, will post if I have any luck!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've spent hours and hours there when I can't fish anywhere else and have yet to catch a saugeye. I've caught crappie and rockbass there. I know people that catch saugeye from the spillway. I am cursed at Lake Logan for eyes.


----------



## natewest (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes Cursed....I seem to be having the same scenario. Bass tournaments in the spring are rockin, but when I decide to try and catch one of the saugeyes from the spillway its like they are no where to be found!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

every time i am in downs someone has caught a few nice eyes but i have not caught hooked or seen one caught in more than a year . i'm cursed like josh, we need some of the saugeye specialists to come down and see if there are fish in there


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have never seen a saugeye caught below the spillway nor have I caught one down there. I have had some limited results by the beach in the spring. Logan is a lake where few of the stocked saugeyes live but if they make it they can reach some size as there is a lot of shad in the lake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw you guys wading down there if you were the one with the camo waders on. I was thinking about going but decided to go hiking instead. Don't look like i missed much action.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I haven't fished Lake Logan for about 20-years. How is the bass fishing? And what kind of weight is winning the bass tournaments? Just curious...
Jig-N-Pig out...


----------



## natewest (Feb 17, 2008)

Bass fishing seems pretty good in my opinion, have never tournament fished lakes with slot limits so cant compare to that. last tournament i was in i believe winning weight was in 12 pound range. both tournaments i fished i was culling fish after about 3 hours.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I went to a bunch of Bass tourny weigh-ins before the winter time and saw some nice bass brought in! I saw a bunch of nice 3 and 4 pounders with some reaching up to 5 pounds!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys,
That's good information. I'll be sure and check it out this year for sure. 
Jig-N-Pig out...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

are there any open tournies on logan in the spring?? i have heard that it has some very nice fish, though they dont often get caught


----------



## natewest (Feb 17, 2008)

i will check up on the tournies in the spring. i know i fished open tournies, both on saturday mornings. I'll find out whos runnin them and put it on here for you all to check out.


----------

